# BÁO GIÁ CỬA GỖ CÔNG NGHIỆP HDF



## kimchi8 (7/5/22)

*BÁO GIÁ CỬA GỖ CÔNG NGHIỆP HDF*
Báo giá cửa gỗ công nghiệp hdf. Các loại cửa gỗ công nghiệp hdf, ưu nhược điểm cửa gỗ công nghiệp hdf, báo giá cửa gỗ công nghiệp hdf sơn, báo giá cửa gỗ công nghiệp hdf veneeer.

*Các loại cửa gỗ công nghiệp hdf*
Cửa gỗ công nghiệp HDF hiện nay có 2 loại chính: cửa gỗ hdf sơn và cửa gỗ hdf veneeer. Cửa gỗ HDF sơn là loại cửa gỗ có tấm da HDF bên ngoài và được phun sơn NC đơn màu, trong khi đó cửa gỗ HDF Veneer là loại cửa gỗ HDF có tấm da được phủ tấm Veneer vân gỗ và phun Pu cho ra vân gỗ tự nhiên.

*Ưu nhược điểm cửa gỗ công nghiệp hdf*
Cửa gỗ HDF nói chung không chịu được ẩm ướt và nước, đó là nhược điểm lớn nhất. Do vậy cửa gỗ HDF thường chỉ sử dụng cho phòng ngủ hoặc cửa thông phòng. Giá cả rẻ và mẫu mã đẹp là ưu điểm cửa gỗ HDF, ngoài ra cửa gỗ HDF là dòng cửa gỗ thân thiện với môi trường vì không sử dụng gỗ rừng, mà chỉ sử dụng ván gỗ công nghiệp.

*Báo Giá Cửa Gỗ Công Nghiệp HDF Sơn*






Bảng *báo giá cửa gỗ* công nghiệp HDF cho từng mẫu sản phẩm cửa, cụ thể một bộ cửa bao gồm khung, cánh và nẹp chỉ.

_Lưu ý: Tất cả đơn giá chưa bao gồm công lắp 250.000/bộ, ổ khóa tròn 150.000/bộ, phí vận chuyển 300.000/chuyến ( Mua 4 bộ trở lên được miễn phí vận chuyển nội thành HCM)._

*1. Giá cửa gỗ HDF được niêm yết: 2.150.000đ/bộ (Cánh + Khung + nẹp chỉ)*



Cửa gỗ HDF PTD.6A-C1
Báo giá chuẩn cửa HDF là dành cho những mẫu phẵng hoặc pano (không có ô kính). Nếu thêm ô kính vui lòng cộng thêm tiền chi phí. Ví vụ như hình Mẫu cửa HDF 2G1-C9 có thêm ô kính mờ cộng thêm 400.000/bộ.




Mẫu cửa gỗ HDF 2G1-C9
*2. Cửa HDF mẫu 2 Panel: Báo giá cửa gỗ HDF panel cũng giống như cửa mẫu phẳng: 2.150.000đ/bộ*



Cửa gỗ HDF PTD.2A-C1

*3. Cửa gỗ HDF mẫu 3 Pano không có ô kính: 2.150.000đ/bộ*



Cửa gỗ HDF Sơn PTD.3A-C1
*4. Cửa gỗ HDF 4 Pano: 2.150.000đ/bộ*



Cửa gỗ HDF SGD 4A-C2
*5. Cửa gỗ HDF 4 Pano nâu xám: 2.150.000đ/bộ*



Cửa gỗ HDF 3A-C3

*6. Cửa gỗ HDF 6 Pano: 2.150.000đ/bộ*



Cửa gỗ HDF sơn mẫu PTD.6A-C1



Cửa gỗ HDF sơn màu trắng thanh lịch
*Báo giá cửa gỗ* công nghiệp HDF sơn có thể thay đổi tùy từng thời điểm biến động giá cả trên thị trường, khách hàng vui lòng yêu cầu nhân viên kinh doanh báo giá chi tiết. Báo giá trên chưa bao gồm phụ kiện, công lắp đặt, vận chuyển.

*Báo giá cửa gỗ công nghiệp HDF Veneeer*
Cửa gỗ HDF Veneer có giá cánh khung hiện nay (năm 2021) là *2.650.000/bộ (cánh khung nẹp)* chưa bao gồm phí vận chuyển, công lắp đặt, và phụ kiện.

*Các mẫu cửa gỗ HDF Veneeer*



Giá cửa gỗ công nghiệp HDF Vener 1K-Sapele: 2.650.000



Giá cửa gỗ công nghiệp HDF Vener 6a-Ash đậm: 2.650.000
*Phụ kiện cửa gồm có:*
Nẹp chỉ chạy theo yêu cầu, bản lề, khóa, tay nắm cửa, mắt thần, tay đẩy hơn, chặn cửa,…khách hàng có thể chọn nhiều loại phụ kiện phù hợp với sở thích điều kiện kinh tế. Phụ kiện do PhongThinhDoor cung cấp đều đạt chất lượng tiêu chuẩn Châu Âu, xuất xứ rõ ràng, bền đẹp theo thời gian.





Khách hàng yên tâm khi đến chọn sản phẩm do PhongThinhDoor cung cấp, đảm bảo uy tín chất lượng, giá hợp lý.

Hãy nhanh chân đến với hệ thống Showroom chúng tôi để xem mẫu và được tư vấn chọn cửa tận tình.

>>> Xem thêm *mẫu cửa abs hàn quốc* tại: *https://phongthinhdoor.com/danh-muc/cua-nhua/cua-nhua-abs-han-quoc/*

>>> Xem thêm *giá cửa nhựa giả gỗ Hàn Quốc* tại: *Cửa Nhựa Giả Gỗ Cao Cấp | Phong Thịnh Door*

*
>>> Hotline kinh doanh: 0932.903.903 Ms.Nghệ – 0918.693.612 Ms.Oanh*

*HỆ THỐNG SHOWRROM PHONGTHINHDOOR*

*Showroom: 1194, Phạm Thế Hiển, P. 5, Quận 8, TP.HCM*

*Showroom: Lê Văn Lương, P. Tân Phong, Quận 7, TP.HCM

Showroo: Đỗ Xuân Hợp, P. Phước Long B, Quận 9, TP.HCM

Showroom: Hà Huy Giáp, P. Thạnh Lộc, Quận 12, TP.HCM*

*Điện Thoại CSKH: 028.36.36.97.98 – Email:phongthinhdoor@gmail.com*


----------

